# Burlington, WI - 3yd Fisher Steelcaster



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

This spreader is less than 5 months old. It will hold 3 yards/tons of salt. The Fisher Steelcaster is the same spreader as the Western Stricker. It measures 9 feet long.

This spreader comes with a custom made tarp, optional vibrator (installed) and worklights that are not installed, all factory Western plug and play options. This model also has a longer drop chute installed for use on taller (F450/550) trucks.

The spreader is electric and has dual controls to operate the conveyer drag chain and spinner separately.

This is the best spreader I have ever owned or ran, I'm getting out of the snow removal business.

I'm asking $6,000. New with the accessories this unit was over $7,000.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't get on here much so call or text would be best.

262 617 8766


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Still available and open to offers!!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump bump and away


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

I’m not
to far from you is it still around?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, I still have the spreader


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

$4000


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Meet ya in the middle at $5000


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

...never mind.


----------

